# Queso Blanco Sauce Fail



## inchrisin

I started out with half a stick of unsalted butter, and an equal amount of flour.  I added a touch of butter to thin it out a little, and then I poured milk in while stirring.  I got the roux to what I thought was saucy and it stayed just a little bit play-doughy.  It looked sort of strange.  The fresca cheese went in next.  I think it was half a pound.  I crumbled it up and stirred it in on med heat.  This was in s a nonstick skillet.  It kept sort of a cottage cheese texture to it as it melted and as it finished up.  I also added some shreaded montery cheddar cheese at the end with some mexican spices.  It's sort of grainy and sort of lumpy.  It never thinned out into a real sauce.  I'm wondering about the roux, the amount of milk I added and if I possibly scalded the cheese.  The taste is good, but the texture pleases Satan. 

I've never made this before.  Any suggestions for improvment next time would be great.


3/4 stick butter
equal amount of flour
1/2# queso fresca
1/3 # montery cheddar
garlic
cumin 
habanero powder
paprika powder
chili powder
black pepper.


----------



## Dawgluver

I think the cheese broke, and the heat was too high.  I find I have to have the heat very low for cheese sauce.  Maybe not enough liquid in the roux?  It shouldn't be like play dough.


----------



## inchrisin

Dawgluver said:


> I think the cheese broke, and the heat was too high. I find I have to have the heat very low for cheese sauce. Maybe not enough liquid in the roux? It shouldn't be like play dough.


 

When you say the cheese broke, is that the same as curdling/scalding it?  What are the affects of this?  

Thanks.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

This looks like way more butter/ flour roux than for the amount of cheese.  I think I would use only 2 Tbsp to 1/4 cup each next time.  Also,  I almost always add a little milk after the roux has cooked.  It doesn't have to be a lot, but it helps when the cheese melts and blends.  Also, Stir it on very low heat.  Never boil.


----------



## Dawgluver

inchrisin said:
			
		

> When you say the cheese broke, is that the same as curdling/scalding it?  What are the affects of this?
> 
> Thanks.



Yes, if the heat is too high the fat separates from the solids, I think. (others who know more will weigh in).  It makes for curdy cheese and a gritty texture.


----------



## acerbicacid

Hi, when I make a roux I make it with just the butter and flour, stirring until the flour cooks out, then I add the liquid stirring all the time, you should then get a glossy white sauce, to which your cheese can be added.    It seems that you added the liquid before the flour was cooked out.    I don't know how to describe the look of the roux when made.   I'll post this and see if I can find a video showing how to tell.    hope this helps a little.


----------



## Zereh

Queso blanco / queso fresco isn't a melting cheese (it's very similar to Paneer or Feta).


----------



## acerbicacid

I've looked at quite a few and this one seems to be the simplest for just making the butter and flour part of the roux.    The young lady says there is a 2nd part so you might like to find that too.

"Roux" Video Food Tip of the Week - YouTube


----------



## inchrisin

Zereh said:


> Queso blanco / queso fresco isn't a melting cheese (it's very similar to Paneer or Feta).


 

Ive seen them both used for blanco recipes, possibly as though they are interchangeable.  They are probably different and you may have a good point.


----------



## Andy M.

As has been said, the heat causes the proteins in the cheese to clump together.

Make the roux and add in the seasonings then take the pan off the heat and stir in the shredded cheese, stirring as you go.


----------



## inchrisin

I definately had a simmer going on the cheese for about 10 to 15 min. I just kept hoping it would thin out/melt. 

So that said,  Should I start with white American cheese and a tiny bit of roux and go from there?


----------



## Andy M.

inchrisin said:


> I definately had a simmer going on the cheese for about 10 to 15 min. I just kept hoping it would thin out/melt.
> 
> So that said,  Should I start with white American cheese and a tiny bit of roux and go from there?




Use your recipe in a double boiler with jack and asadero cheeses.  Thin with a little milk or cream.


----------



## Snip 13

I always add milk to my cheese sauces, can't see how it can turn into a sauce without liquid. Just my opinion, I could be wrong.


----------



## GotGarlic

Snip 13 said:


> I always add milk to my cheese sauces, can't see how it can turn into a sauce without liquid. Just my opinion, I could be wrong.



+1

The OP mentioned pouring in milk but didn't say how much. Cheese sauce is made from bechamel, which is roux + milk. 

Let's say you want about 2 cups of sauce. Heat 2 tbsp. butter, add 2 tbsp. flour and cook, stirring, for a few minutes. Slowly add the milk, whisking to incorporate. Simmer uncovered for about 10 minutes to thicken and cook off the flour taste. Remove from heat and add 1/2 cup grated/crumbled cheese.


----------



## Snip 13

GotGarlic said:


> +1
> 
> The OP mentioned pouring in milk but didn't say how much. Cheese sauce is made from bechamel, which is roux + milk.
> 
> Let's say you want about 2 cups of sauce. Heat 2 tbsp. butter, add 2 tbsp. flour and cook, stirring, for a few minutes. Slowly add the milk, whisking to incorporate. Simmer uncovered for about 10 minutes to thicken and cook off the flour taste. Remove from heat and add 1/2 cup grated/crumbled cheese.


 
That's exactly what I do, you need a reasonable amount of milk though. I usually make a bechemel and slowly whisk in finely grated cheese till the sauce is thick enough and nice and cheesy.


----------



## GotGarlic

Snip 13 said:


> That's exactly what I do, you need a reasonable amount of milk though. I usually make a bechemel and slowly whisk in finely grated cheese till the sauce is thick enough and nice and cheesy.



Right, I meant to specify 2 cups of milk for 2 tbsp. butter and flour. The thickness of the finished sauce depends on the ratio of roux to liquid.


----------



## Snip 13

GotGarlic said:


> Right, I meant to specify 2 cups of milk for 2 tbsp. butter and flour. The thickness of the finished sauce depends on the ratio of roux to liquid.


 
Not my recipe, so I didn't specify. Sorry. I use about 2 tsps of flour and butter to 2 cups of milk. The cheese also thickens the sauce so I don't add as much flour.


----------



## jennyema

Whiskadoodle said:


> This looks like way more butter/ flour roux than for the amount of cheese. I think I would use only 2 Tbsp to 1/4 cup each next time. Also, I almost always add a little milk after the roux has cooked. It doesn't have to be a lot, but it helps when the cheese melts and blends. Also, Stir it on very low heat. Never boil.


 

I agree.

Always add cheese off the heat.


----------

